# oh my god - help needed NOW (pregnant cat)



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

i thought my cat had approx 2 weeks to go but something has just come out of her - it actually looks like a placenta! help please?!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm sorry but I don't know how to help with this. Just didn't want you to think no one was listening. Someone will be along to answer you soon. Is she bleeding? Do you have an emergency number you can call a vet on? Please try not to panic. xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

describe to us exactly what is happening - is this 'placenta' like a small piece of liver? Does it have a cord attatched to it? Is your cat panting and pushing and seeming really uncomfortable? 

If nothing happens soon I'd ring the vet for advice.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

hi sorry i dont know about cats, but trying to keep this up the top??? have you seen anything else like contractions at all?


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

thank you

i've just checked her again and theres more of this stuff coming out!! the thing that came out of her it looked exactly like a placenta! it was rolled up but then when i put it down the toilet it opened up flat so looked even more like a placenta but had nothing attached to it (like cord)

there is more stuff coming out its like thick gooey dark pink stuff!!

shes not acting any different, doesnt seem to be in any pain!! away to try and find an emergency vet number!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

I am sorry I can not be of any help - but try keep trying the vet - please do not take notice of me but the only thing that springs to my mind is a misscarrage - REMEMBER - I know NOTHING!
hope all goes well
please keep us informed


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

i've been told it could be a 'show' so fingers crossed nothing bad has happened!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

This is very odd - definately one for the vets - she shouldn't be passing that sort of stuff and no kitts. 2 weeks to go is way too early - Let us know what happens.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I know nothing about cat pregnancy but in humans a show is like a bit of bloody jelly.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

How big is this 'show', a show is just a small mucus plug that stoppers the cervix entrance - a placenta is way bigger- a placenta would be like a peice of raw meat - quite solid, and a show would be squashy and not at all meat like.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

i have no idea what is happening, but please let us all know what happens and what the vet says!

good luck


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Are you sure about her dates? I was under the impression that the only things you should really see before a kitten are the plug and associated fluids. Any tissue being passed particularly without any sign of a cord seems a bit abnormal. Sorry for not being very helpful again. The fact that she isn't in pain must be a positive sign though. Is she showing signs of lathargy? Or is she quite alert?


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

just googled it and got this;

"Anywhere from a week before birth up until the onset of birth or anywhere in between, she will get her milk in. In this time frame she may also have a mucous/bloody discharge (your pink GOO). (Although these events may start at different times during this time frame)."

i am only guessing she has 2 weeks to go, as she has long hair and we only noticed by chance that her nipples had grown and i googled it and it said their nipples only get big after 3 weeks into the pregnancy so i said right ok we'll say she's 3 weeks, which would mean she has 2 weeks to go now BUT as i say i only guessed so she could have anything UP TO 2 weeks to go


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

This is definitely not normal and Im surprised the vet didn't ask you to bring her in. I would take her there first thing tomorrow at the latest for a check up.

If she gives birth now there is no chance of the kittens surviving.
Might it be possible that you got her date wrong and she is further on than you thought?


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

what is the plug? tissue thats the word i was looking for! it was a piece of thick pink tissue about the size of my pinky, it was rolled up but when i put it down toilet it opened up to the shape of a small pancake it was very veiny...

shes alert, seems completely normal!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Vets tomorrow please - this isn't normal!


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

why would the kittens not survive? yes i could be wrong about the dates (explained above)

she is happy as larry the only odd thing is the thick pink gooey tissue that came out of her and the gooey thick period type stuff coming out of her. but other than that shes acting completely normal

i called my vet just now and there is a message with an emergency number but im scared to call incase they dont see it as an 'emergency'?


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

oh and she all of a sudden has REALLY bad diahrrea


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Leave a message - if you are registered with that vet they will call you back - normally within a few minutes unless they are out on an emergency!
Please leave that message!

Better safe then sorry
DT


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

It is an emergency. The plug should be a mucus like, snotty substance. The cat usually tries to lick it up. You're describing something very different. And anything with signs of blood in is not a good sign. Please call the vet.


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

just called the emergency number and the vet said shes fine and this just means that she's going to start having her babies soon...

i explained that i was on a forum and people didn't think it sounded right and explained in detail what came out of her etc but he didn't seem worried at all, said it just means she's getting ready to have her babies

i guess the vet knows best!


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

chelleb2 said:


> why would the kittens not survive? yes i could be wrong about the dates (explained above)
> 
> she is happy as larry the only odd thing is the thick pink gooey tissue that came out of her and the gooey thick period type stuff coming out of her. but other than that shes acting completely normal
> 
> i called my vet just now and there is a message with an emergency number but im scared to call incase they dont see it as an 'emergency'?


Kittens born prematurely at a week or more do not survive. You mentioned she was two weeks away from the due date which is what my answer was based on. Its the equivalent of a human baby born two months premature.

Can you feel any movement from the kittens?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Well I hope he's right. It could be a long night for you, hopefully with some kittens at the end of it.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

This happened to one of mine,it turned out to be pyrometris,very serious,there was no babies but she looked pregnant,and i thought she was in labour.But nothing but gooey yukk came out,cat was fine in herself,but had to go straught for a emergency spay


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Good luck to you then. Let us know how things get on. xx


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> This happened to one of mine,it turned out to be pyrometris,very serious,there was no babies but she looked pregnant,and i thought she was in labour.But nothing but gooey yukk came out,cat was fine in herself,but had to go straught for a emergency spay


Im sorry to hear that - it must have been dreadful for you


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks. shes a really healthy cat, very well looked after, i just GUESSED how far on in her pregnancy she was, but seems as if she's a lot further on than i guessed

will keep you posted, fingers crossed all goes well. i'll be very disappointed in the vet if something happens as i explained in as much detail as i could what had happened and he said it was fine - so hopefully he's right


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Angeli said:


> Im sorry to hear that - it must have been dreadful for you


was weird she seemed normal,running around,playing,eating,yet when she came to term,and what i thought was labour started,i knew something wasnt rightmiddle of the night jobbie too!!:£700+ later and twinkles was home and back to normal!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

It is very hard for anyone to give sound advice over the internet imo - if you have any reason for concern do not hesitate is calling the vet back
all the best
DT


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Keep an eye on just how much she is bleeding.
Is she licking it up herself as well as the red stuff leaking out? 
If she is licking it up as well she could be losing quite a lot. 

I presume the first lot was a blood clot as well.

Is the fluid leaking watery blood or is it quite thick bright red?
Dark red? Is it smelly?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh blimey!

How comes you guessed her dates? I mean what made you think 'oh 2 weeks to go?' when was she mated? Then we can try and add it up for you?

Doesnt sound very nice  As long as she is eating/playing/drinking then Id say wait till morning for the vets? If it was a placenta where was the kit?! 
My girl didnt have anything like that come out of her? 

Alot of people on here especially breeders know alot more than vets to be honest, vets know a wide range of things but Ive learnt more from breeders off here & my other mentors (thank the lord for them!) than any vets!

Hope she is ok


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> Keep an eye on just how much she is bleeding.
> Is she licking it up herself as well as the red stuff leaking out?
> If she is licking it up as well she could be losing quite a lot.
> 
> ...


its not red its a dark-ish pink stuff, its very thick and gooey, the big clump of stuff that came out was smelly...

theres not a lot of the goo coming out, its when shes pushing like if she goes to the toilet some little bits come out slowly, its not watery at all very thick and she was licking it up


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> Oh blimey!
> 
> How comes you guessed her dates? I mean what made you think 'oh 2 weeks to go?' when was she mated? Then we can try and add it up for you?
> 
> ...


I agree!

I nearly lost one of my queens due to a vets negligence when I started breeding years ago so since then I tend to follow my own instinct where my cats welfare is concerned and I havent been wrong so far.

Your cat appears to have passed a placenta with no kitten which is the reverse of what should be happening, but its the gooey discharge that is more worrying. Cats do tend to clean up after themselves very efficiently anyway so that doesnt really mean anything. I would still have her checked out to be on the safe side.

You havent mentioned if you can see or feel the kittens moving.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Chelleb2. How's she doing now? xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Echoing Dozymoo - any news!
DT


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Smelly stuff is not good. Sounds like a pyo. Find a vet that is open on a Saturday. I'm afraid you have almost certainly lost the kittens 

liz


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

lizward said:


> Smelly stuff is not good. Sounds like a pyo. Find a vet that is open on a Saturday. I'm afraid you have almost certainly lost the kittens
> 
> liz


and to add if it is pyro - don't hang about as your cats health could be in danger!

Hope we are all very wrong - but sadly it was my first thoughts on my first post on this thread last night! 
DT


----------



## kirstyrose (Nov 3, 2008)

any news?????


----------



## loopylisa2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

kirstyrose said:


> any news?????


Is there anymore news, my stomache has been in knots readingthis threat this morning.keeping fingers crossed that all is well xx lisa xx


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

No that's the thing I've been trying to feel for the kittens but can't feel any movement? But I'm only placng my hand on her tummy and not pressing

This is her first (and last) pregnancy, how come she might have lost the babies?

I'm going to call all the vets in my area to see if any are open if not I'll call my own vet and demand they see her

what is pyro???  i don't want to lose her!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I would do that too.

It's not good if a kitten is born before 58th day. It's even worse a placenta and no kitten. 

Listen to the breeders on here.

Best of luck.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

chelleb2 said:


> No that's the thing I've been trying to feel for the kittens but can't feel any movement? But I'm only placng my hand on her tummy and not pressing
> 
> This is her first (and last) pregnancy, how come she might have lost the babies?
> 
> ...


I only have knowledge with dogs remember
And have copied and pasted a link to read, buy maybe if you google the condition in cats you will find more specific info.

To add - I would not hang about, It is a very painful conditions and can be life threatening!!! We do not know if this is the reason with you cat - but best be safe then sorry in my opinion

Pyometra in the Bitch


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

she's my life i couldn't cope with losing her so i will be getting her seen to ASAP!! the vet was very casual on the phone last night so i will probably have to be very demanding

i will keep you all updated (and i am going to look up the condition on google)


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

ok so i just read up on it and now i am extrememly worried... because too much of what it is saying, seems to relate to the things that are happening with my cat (even down to dehydration, as she drinks ALOT of water)

 anyway off to get this sorted so you wont hear from me for a while, i will be back on later to update


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Passing placental tissue without a kitten simply means a dead kitten and is not in itself any cause for alarm (but it is grounds for a vet visit and some covering antibiotics), you just need to keep a close eye on the cat in case of infection. It's the smelly discharge that is ringing the warning bells. It could be that the dead kitten has set up an infection inside the cat and that is what is discharging. That infection is almost certain to kill any remaining kittens unless it is only in one horn of the uterus in which case it is possible that kittens could survive in the other horn. But I would not be very optimistic.

An open pyometra (that is one where it is draining, which clearly this is, if it's a pyo) needs attention but is not in itself an emergency - closed ones where there is no discharge are much more dangerous as the pus can build up enough to rupture the uterus. The treatment the vet would recommend for a non-pregnant cat would be an immediate spay. If she were my cat, I would get her into the vets today if possible, Monday is the latest and if you leave it that long you will need to monitor very closely in case it turns into an emergency (hopefully it won't). Tell them you want the kittens and hopefully they will give you antibiotics and strict instructions that if the cat deteriorates she might have to have an emergency spay to save her life. I hope that won't happen but if it does, the chances are that the kittens will be dead anyway so you must not feel too bad about it. But I would try the antibiotics first just in case there is anything left alive in there.

I'm afraid the birth itself is not going to be a very pleasant experience either for you or the cat and, if the vet will do it, there would perhaps be a lot to be said for a caesarean and spay on the due date - as long as you are sure of this. Kittens will not survive much before 59 days.

Liz


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Take care. I do hope she is okay.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

I have to agree with the others, Liz, Angeli, TB, Spid and all that have mentioned the pyo, be more demanding with the vet x

I've lost 4 kittens due to vet negligence recently and i have now moved vets and "vetted" (for want of a better word) my new vets down to basically holding a light over their head with my questions as i don't want it happening again due to a vet!!

you do have to stand your ground, it's your baby girl at the end of the day, not theirs, they won't always want to open a surgery after hours x

i hope your lovely girl is ok and please keep us updated xx


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

right just got back from vet, hes felt her and said its definately NOT pyo, she is most definately still pregnant and he has given her a shot of antibiotics as he thinks she has just aborted one of the babies, he agrees she has about 2 weeks left to go

he's told me to go back to my normal vet on tuesday for another check up


----------



## sayuri (Apr 13, 2009)

Well thank God that she is ok, I was nearly having kittens myself reading this thread! You must be so relieved she is ok, but so sad that she lost one:sad:, sending lots of luck for the rest of the kits, keep us posted on how your girl gets on. xxxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Phew - well that's better news - did she pass the dead kitten or anything like a mass of tissue (other than the placenta thing?). Lets hope the antibiotics kick in soon and stop any infection that might be there. So much better safe than sorry. I have been out and about and all I've been thinking of is your lovely cat.


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

bless you 

well we've not came across anything yet, kinds hoping I don't come across it as that wouldn't be a nice thing to see

I'll let you know how we get on at the vet on Tuesday and everyone keep their fingers crossed that the rest of her pregnancy goes well


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

hope all goes well xx


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

omg what a time you are having.

please keep us all updated with what happens and i will keep my fingers crossed your girl goes on to deliver a nice set of kittens for you.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

blimey! 

I hope it all goes well  I guess that us breeders face these type of things really dont we? Have to take into account everything that can go wrong!


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

god! im glad shes ok though, i will be keeping my eyes open for Tuesday 
good luck


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

my cat seems to be having contractions now, she is REALLY restless like i've never seen before... shes to and from the bedroom, breathing louder than normal and her tail is twitching like mad and when it does, her back right leg, she pulls it up in the air slightly

shes now started having what seems to be contractions for the last hour, about every 5 minutes... theres a few seconds say between 5 and 7 seconds between each one and they last about 4 seconds then they stop for 5 minutes and come back

she's also kinda panting she keeps sticking her tongue out and making a face like she wants to meow but no sound coming out. she is extremely restless!!! 

UPDATE!!

there is drops of thickish blood on the bedroom floor


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

chelleb2 said:


> my cat seems to be having contractions now, she is REALLY restless like i've never seen before... shes to and from the bedroom, breathing louder than normal and her tail is twitching like mad and when it does, her back right leg, she pulls it up in the air slightly
> 
> shes now started having what seems to be contractions for the last hour, about every 5 minutes... theres a few seconds say between 5 and 7 seconds between each one and they last about 4 seconds then they stop for 5 minutes and come back
> 
> ...


Sounds like things are happening, could be a long night........good luck


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi there, blood really doesn't sound good but an experienced breeder might be able to advise better. How has she been doing the last couple of days? Has there been any more mucus from her? Have you felt the kittens move since Saturday night? I'm keeping all my fingers crossed for you Hun! xx


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Hope all goes well for you and your girl, sounds very worrying. Fingers crossed for a safe delivery and a healthy happy 'family' outcome.

let us know how your getting on!

Ang x


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

Contractions seem to be getting stronger as she was purring through the last ones but the latest ones she's not been purring and she's making little noises after each little contraction/push now

I think I can see a kitten poking out...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

oh, good luck! Fingers crossed!


----------



## sammy1 (Mar 22, 2008)

sounds like they are on their way ,good luck hope everything go`s alright


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

First baby, little boy hasn't made it  devastated


----------



## rubyandlola (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh god, I'm so sorry xxxx


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

oh no what happened?


----------



## alyc (Mar 21, 2009)

oh no... r.i.p little man!!


----------



## sammy1 (Mar 22, 2008)

oh no so sorry to hear that.


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

The vet thinks he didn't make it cause she was struggling and took so long to push him out. So sad I cried so hard was so upset, I cleared his mouth with by pinky and rubbed his tummy with a towel like the vet said but no use


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about the first kitten. Poor baby. Is she doing ok now? Good that you have a vet on hand. My fingers are still all crossed for you. xx


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah shes fine shes just curled up in a ball having a rest


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

I am hoping that all goes well for you - sorry to hear that the little boy did not make it, can I just ask - is the vet actually there or are you haveing telephone contact? Because personally if it's telephone contact I think if I were in your shoes I would be requesting her assistance in the flesh! at whatever the cost.
DT


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

Emergency vet over the phone, she said they don't like to interfere unless shes been trying to push for hours and nothing happening. Thing is shes not having anymore contractions now shea just sleeping so can't really phone vet again til shes having them again (if she even has anymore to have)


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the first kitten not surviving. Its usually the case though that the first kitten takes longer to be born.

Keep an eye on your girl for when she starts pushing again as the rest of the kittens may come in quick succession and she might need your help with cleaning them and cutting the cord.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Now is probably not the time to voice my fears - but taking into consideration the problems the other day I would have thought that maybe your vet would have been a little more accommodating, sounds though she couldn't car less to me. If you feel you need help - please - demand that she come!

Did not say that to offend you - I am just worried about you, keping everything crossed that all goes well
regards
DT


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your little boy.
I know you had a problem the other day, where you thought your girl passed a placenta. Can I ask was the little boy born dead or did he die tonight?
If he was already dead. Was it his placenta she passed earlier or did his placenta come out with him tonight?
Is she still smelly?

Hopefully you will report some lovely kittens born overnight, but if nothing further happens tonight, because of the previous problem and now a dead kitten, I would take her to the vet tomorrow and get a scan to see exactly what is going on in there. 

DT is right though about calling the vet, if you feel things are not going well no matter what time of night and you need help, just call them and demand that she see your girl. 
It may mean the difference between dead and live kittens.


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

Morning, well she seemed to be having very 'mild contractions' again late last night but nothing came of it, shes purring away. Tail is starting to twitch again.

Baby, I think, was born dead but had placenta (and carly ate placenta and chewed off cord, clever girl) attached and after seeing it, that thing she passed the other night definately wasn't a placenta but I'm wondering if it did have something to do with the little boy dying/being dead

On a happier note *touch wood* late last night I could definately feel one moving it was an amazing feeling and there are at least 2 still in mummy, so fingers crossed!

I realise no one is trying to offend just trying to save little lives


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

hi how are things.

I am concerned because you said the vet did agree with you and said about two weeks left to go. I think you should take her for an examination this am - a dead kitten in limbo for a couple of days could be a problem for the others inside. I don't want to worry you but i think you need to see the vet for the sake of mummy cat.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Good morning, I doubt very much you that you had any sleep last night, thank you for the update, and I am praying that you can furnish us with some happy news later today!


However, (you must be sick of me) I could throttle your vet! can you speak to a senior partner? because her attitude is seriously bad imo!

If I were you I would send a fax to them (vets) now saying that if anything happens to either the cat or remaining kittens that I would be holding her personally reponsible, again sorry to be such a drama queen.

Ending to say sending you good vibes, hoping all goes well.
DT


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll be taking her to my own vet today it was an emergency vet number I called (called my own vet then got diverted about 3 times) cause I want to make sure carly and the babies are fine

Will keep you updated


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Will be thinking of you Chell!
all the best
xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Hope all goes well at the vets. Sorry about the first one. Hopefully the others will pull through!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I do hope it all goes well for you. So sorry about you losing your little one, it's not nice at all. Praying for good news for you.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hoping everything is going ok now - sorry for your loss of your first little kittie Please keep us updated xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Any new yet??
Still sending you good vibes
DT


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

Good luck at the vets. We are all hoping everything will be fine.Keep positive we are all with you today. Keep us informed when you have a minute.


----------



## badbudgie (Mar 31, 2009)

Just read the thread from start to finish, really hoping for a happy ending.


----------



## badbudgie (Mar 31, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

right i ended up taking her into my own vet and he felt her and said he could feel more in there and that she should have had them by now hes giving her an injection i think which will speed up the process and make her push...

he said he'll call me at 3 to let me know the update...

if by 3 she's not pushed them out on her own, they will do a caesaerian to get them out so will find out at 3 either way

pleeeeeease let there be alive and well kitties and hope my baby carly is fine after all this stress!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

I think I can speak for everyone on the forum when I say that we all have our fingers crossed for you!
3pm is going to seem a long way off - I shall check back often
regards
DT


----------



## rubyandlola (Jan 20, 2009)

oh my sweet I really feel for you as I know how upsetting it is to leave your pregnant cat at the vets and can do nothing but wait for a phone call, am sending positive vibes your way. Have you seen any movement from the remaining kitties inside ? If you havent it might be better to prepare yourself for the worst and just get into the mindset that as long as Carly is ok thats the main thing, sorry if that sounds negative but thats how I would approach how you must be feeling, fingers crossed she wont need a c-section and the kitties will coming out absoultly fine xxxx Big hugs to you , I went through this with my cat and it was heartbreaking!!!!!


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

awwww bless you. 
well at least shes in the best place to help her and her babies with or without a c section.
Fingers crossed for some healthy babies. 
i will be awaiting 3pm just like everyone else.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Sending big positive vibes your way! xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

everything crossed here for you! xxxxxxxx


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

JUST GOT A CALL FROM THE VET!!

she hasn't been pushing so he's going to have to do the c section! but he did a scan as well and there are 2 kittens still in there and we're hoping so much that they're alive!!!!!! i know one was DEFINATELY moving about last night

£300 for c section and spey  worth it though


----------



## Cody (Nov 17, 2008)

Just read the thread - Good luck to you and your girl. I really hope all is ok.
x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww, hope the spey/c section goes well....did he say when he'd let you know about her?

if you felt movement last night, hopefully it's hung on until today!

thinking of you & your kitty xx


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

£300 is better than £1000 if it was a middle of the night emergency, think of it that way, and surely theres more hope for the 2 kitts this way. 
fingers and toes crossed for her now xxx


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

She's in good hands by the sounds of it. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, hun! xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

OOhhh keeping fingers crossed that everthing goes well and you have two little furbabies soon! and that mum will be ok - sending lots of positive vibes(((()))))xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Still sending positive vibes - still hoping that we can hear good news later today.
regards
DT


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

op went fine, carlys doing well and she has one live kitten, but its weak... that was at just before 3.30pm so i'd imagine if the kitten hadn't made it then they'd have called me by now!! but they're keeping an eye on it, keeping it warm and it gave them a little meow 

take them home at 5.30


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Congrats on getting her through it all - lets hope the kitten survives - fingers crossed!


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

just want to say thank you all for your help and for your comments they've helped a lot


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

chelleb2 said:


> op went fine, carlys doing well and she has one live kitten, but its weak... that was at just before 3pm so i'd imagine if the kitten hadn't made it then they'd have called me by now!! but they're keeping an eye on it, keeping it warm and it gave them a little meow
> 
> take them home at 5.30


Well thank God mum is OK - hoping the kitten survives, can I ask - was there another one?
Sorry you have had to go through this
You did everything you could - so sending you a mega hug!

However the vet you were on the phone to last night! I'd like to thump them for allowing this to go on so long!

love
DT


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

chelleb2 said:


> op went fine, carlys doing well and she has one live kitten, but its weak... that was at just before 3pm so i'd imagine if the kitten hadn't made it then they'd have called me by now!! but they're keeping an eye on it, keeping it warm and it gave them a little meow
> 
> take them home at 5.30


They get a dose of anaesthetic along with Mum and it takes them a while to come round. Hopefully someone is there keeping him/her stimulated. He/she has made it this far, fingers crossed you get to bring them both home soon.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww, congrats to mummy for doing so well and for little kitten for being such a fighter!

Hope all goes well and they're both home safely soon.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww that's great news. lad she and kitty are well. Sorry for your loss of the others. Take Care.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Glad mum is ok! and keeping fingers crossed for little one! xx


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well thank God mum is OK - hoping the kitten survives, can I ask - was there another one?
> Sorry you have had to go through this
> You did everything you could - so sending you a mega hug!
> 
> ...


i know i am kicking myself for taking their advice and leaving her so long inbetween etc but i didn't know 

well see the vet said the scan showed there were two, how do they come to the conclusion that there's two, do they go by heartbeats or by what they can see on the screen?

i was in such a flap on the phone when he said there was one live kitten that i forgot to ask what about the second one?? i will ask when i go round to pick her up


----------



## sammy1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Glad to hear mum is alright.
Keeping fingers tightly crossed little one makes it,i am sure they will seeing they made it this far


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Glad to hear your girl is well and i really hope the little kitten is a fighter and survives.

A tentative congratulations!

Ang x


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

All the best with your new kitten. I feel sure this one is a fighter.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Aaaw your poor fur baby - she's really been through it hasn't she?

I bet she will be soooo pleased to be home with you. I hope her little kitten is OK and thrives.

I agree with the comments about the vet you spoke to last night. I've had that experience with some out of hours vets - they really don't seem to want to know.

Please give Carly a big kiss and gentle cuddle from me and my fur family.

With healing wishes and purrs xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

chelleb2 said:


> i know i am kicking myself for taking their advice and leaving her so long inbetween etc but i didn't know
> 
> well see the vet said the scan showed there were two, how do they come to the conclusion that there's two, do they go by heartbeats or by what they can see on the screen?
> 
> i was in such a flap on the phone when he said there was one live kitten that i forgot to ask what about the second one?? i will ask when i go round to pick her up


Ultrasounds, apparently, are very unreliable, there may only have been the one. The babies get a good dose on anaesthetic during a caesarean and may very well be dopey for a few hours. I had one last year that I was convinced was not going to make it, she was fine within hours and turned out to be a good show cat. I hope your little one makes it. it sounds as if the dates were quite wrong.

Liz


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

chelleb2 said:


> i know i am kicking myself for taking their advice and leaving her so long inbetween etc but i didn't know


I think your vets advice was fine and very responsible. If Mum is OK in herself, then you should give her every chance to have the kittens by herself without the need for medical intervention, even if that does mean that a kitten may not make it. Some vets are too quick to rush in with the knife and even if they did do so earlier, there are no guarantees that if there was a second kitten there that that kitten was alive then. Quite often stillborns can hold up or slow the birth process. Mum, the cat you know and love is always the most important in these situations.


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

here he/she is, i think shes a girl 










































mummy is doing ace and shes giving me lots of cuddles and kisses!!

baby is awesome too, they did say when i picked them up that the little one had perked up loads :thumbup1:


----------



## shellinch (Apr 2, 2009)

if she was in labour she would be restless and go to a quiet or comfy place. youl find she will break a little bit of water and grunt every now and then and youl actualy see her pushing and each kitten will pop out in a bag full of water. but youl definately know when she is in labour. cats are very quiet when in labour as they have a very hight pain threshhold. every time a kitten is born they have their own placenta which the mother cat will eat strait away.
hope this gives you small idea. if still in doubt call your vet!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww she's (if she is a she lol) beautiful  are you going to keep her?


----------



## sammy1 (Mar 22, 2008)

she is lovely ,and yes are you going to keep her?


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

Congratulations I thought she would be a fighter. She is fantastic. Love the photos. You can relax now.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

great photos! well done!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you for the picture
xxxx
DT


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

awwwwwwww he/she looks so tiny and frail......

congratulations on the success. She will be one proud mum when shes all better


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Horrah! I'm so pleased that you girl is ok! And, after all of the issues and difficulties you've had over the last few days, having a little baby kitten seems like a fantastic bonus. Congratulations to you, here's to your little fighter and her mummy! xx


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

carly's currently lying on my shoulders purring in my ear : and lucky (the baby) is having a snoozy on the electric blanket  i'm having to hand feed her

anyone got any advice on the hand feeding side of things?

i did, for 5 mins, get carly to chill out (her pupils are massive and she's a bit hyper) and lie down and i held lucky and got her to latch on to carly but carly really wasn't liking it and it really didn't look like lucky was getting anything?


----------



## NicolaC (Apr 14, 2009)

chelleb2 said:


> carly's currently lying on my shoulders purring in my ear : and lucky (the baby) is having a snoozy on the electric blanket  i'm having to hand feed her
> 
> anyone got any advice on the hand feeding side of things?
> 
> i did, for 5 mins, get carly to chill out (her pupils are massive and she's a bit hyper) and lie down and i held lucky and got her to latch on to carly but carly really wasn't liking it and it really didn't look like lucky was getting anything?


Aww, so pleased Lucky has made it. Our Ginger Kittie was called Lucky for the first couple of days as he had a traumatic birth, but nothing compared to your Lucky........... we have re-christened him Harry now, lol

I fed him for the first day as he was so weak, but he took straight to mum from day 2 no problems, with any luck you'll wake up tomorrow morning and she will be latched on like a pro, otherwise, all I know is that it will be 2 hourly feeding for a while.

Keeping everything crossed for the next few days, I never really relaxed until yesterday and Fizz's 2 are 5 days old now

Nic x


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Just wanted to say congrats on the new arrival and sorry about the loss of the other kitten. Hope Carly is on the mend soon.

Oh and my Lucky says welcome to the world to your Lucky.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww im so glad your kittie is ok and the new baby looks gorge!xx great news for you! xxx:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations on your little kitten, she is very cute.

Your girl will be feeling a bit tender down there at the moment near her stitches which is why she didn't seem very keen when the kitten tried to feed. Try latching the baby onto a nipple furthest away from that area and see if its still uncomfortable for her to feed - the kitten really needs the colostrum from mums milk to build up her immune system over the next couple of days.

If mum still wont allow it then you will have to hand feed her every 2 hours around the clock until she feels up to it. Gently wipe the back end with a bit of cotton wool moistened in warm water to stimulate the kitten to wee and pass a motion after every feed too, maybe mum will want to be involved and do this herself, it will help them to bond. Keep on trying to latch baby onto mums nipple at regular intervals to see if she will allow her to feed.

Good luck!


----------



## crawleyguineapigrescue (Apr 21, 2009)

Excellent advice Angeli.
Kitten looks soo lovely, hope mum starts to recover quickly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Angeli said:


> Congratulations on your little kitten, she is very cute.
> 
> Your girl will be feeling a bit tender down there at the moment near her stitches which is why she didn't seem very keen when the kitten tried to feed. Try latching the baby onto a nipple furthest away from that area and see if its still uncomfortable for her to feed - the kitten really needs the colostrum from mums milk to build up her immune system over the next couple of days.
> 
> ...


can only echo the poster above - have left you some good rep!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I am so pleased for you and your cat. The kitten is lovely. Best of luck to you all. 

I would agree that Mum will be a bit sore but keep trying every now and then.


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

sadly lucky had to be put to sleep this morning she wasn't doing well at all, last night i held her and she managed to latch on to carly and carly was fine but she just seemed to go down hill from there so took her straight to vet, but he said she was losing consciousness and barely breathing and put her to sleep  i took her home to bury her with her brother

really upset


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

My heart goes out to you darling
RIP little lucky - you fought so hard to stay with us. But alas it was not to be 
regards
DT


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

im so sorry to hear of your loss 

so glad Carly is ok though 

sending my love


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Aw, that is so sad - so sorry for you. Hope Carly is okay still. Big hugs!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

oh no! im sooo sorry RIP little one xxx


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear about little Lucky.  Poor little mite put up a good fight though, bless her. I know you must be gutted. Please give Carly lots of love and cuddles from me. xx


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

she seemed to be a bit upset and confused, shes really sleepy as well. right now she's lying across my shoulders sleeping, silly thing


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

So sad to see this Chelle. My heart really goes out to you. Give Carly lots of hugs.  You did everything you possibly could. So sorry.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O dear, I am sorry. My guess is the kittens were a few days too early 

Liz


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

So sorry to hear your news. RIP little Lucky.


----------



## busbybabe (Apr 20, 2009)

Just wanted to send my love to u and carly as having been keeping my eye on your story i was really routing for you all. x


----------



## sammy1 (Mar 22, 2008)

So sorry to hear the sad news about luckly RIP little one.


----------



## sayuri (Apr 13, 2009)

I also just want to say how sorry I am for your loss of the little one, and to wish your girl a speedy recovery. xxx


----------



## bengalbeauty (Apr 11, 2009)

been gripped by this post from the beginning, so sorry to hear bout your little one xxx


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you


----------

